# وهاء



## Haroon

مرحبا
النص: بخلاف مجالس الغفلة التي لا يقوم منها الجالس إلا بنقص في الإيمان ووهاء في القلب وكانت عليه حسرة وندامة
السؤال: ما معنى وهاء؟
شكرًا جزيلاً


----------



## cherine

على حد علمي، وهاء بمعنى ضعف، من و-هـ-ي


----------

